# The MAGIC of Wheat Grass juice enema.



## sanjiv (Apr 17, 2004)

This is not Medical Science and I am not a Doctor.However, almost everyone has heard about the miracle of drinking Wheat Grass juice but I guess few people recognize its power as when it is used as enema for colon related problems.My tummy used to be all bloated up& the sense of incomplete evacuation was always there making my life miserable.I stared taking a short enema every morning of freshly sqeezed Wheat Grass juice(2-3ozs.)& keep lying down.After about 10 minutes my blockade clears.I even do not have any bloated tummy any more.This is a secret aspect of my life which I am sharing with a group of people in the hope that some people may benefit from my experience.I strongly believe that constipation is the root cause of many diseases & if left untreated it will cause toxicity leading to very serious health problems.You may disagree with me but I am very happy to have found a way to live a happy life.-SANJIV


----------



## AlphaMale (Jan 21, 2004)

Hi JayI never heard of grass juice.Is it the bacteria in the grass or what?


----------



## meribaibs (Jan 18, 2004)

Where does one get freshly squeezed wheat grass in North America? I use Green Magma barley grass(greenfoods.com), but not as an enema! Has the treatment cured you for good, or do you have to repeat the process indefinitely?


----------



## Karen Pollock (Jan 7, 2002)

Funny, I tried wheat grass drink at my gym where they sell it at the juice stand. I got home and threw up the whole thing. Good luck!


----------



## sanjiv (Apr 17, 2004)

Wheat is a cereal and when sprouted wheat is spread over wet mud it grows like grass.One week old grass should be cut from the base & chewed or juiced according to need.You can grow it in trays.You will need a champion or manual juicer to juice it.It can be drunk pref. in empty stomach.Get your body used to drinking it a little every day.Sudden gulping of excess juice may result in throwing up or loose motions.Later, you can drink few ounces every day.Even large quantity as enema should be avoided.I use a 50ml syringe &attach a thin cathedar to it for enema.I repeat the enema if I feel further bloakade, sometimes.It was difficult in the beginning to grow & juice etc.Slowly a system has developed where less effort is required from my part.A Vegan diet full of fresh fruits, salads, sprouts, soaked nuts, goes very well with this therapy.Yes, at present I have to repeat it every day but I am fully convinced of its healing powers& am hoping for the best.There are many books available in the market on this topic.Look for Naturopathy or Alternative Medicine books.


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

I have a 30 acre field of the stuff rightout side my window. Will have to go clip the tops off of some







I have tried the coffee enemas and but didn't see that it made any more difference than a plain water one.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I'm so trapped and in pain i will do anything to stop it.


----------



## sanjiv (Apr 17, 2004)

Please do not cliff off that grass.Remember we are not talking here of any grass but only Wheat Grass.Fresh Wheat Grass juice is also called superfood as it is full nutrients & chlorophyll.Its wide healing powers have been reported to cure many serious hralth problems including Cancer.The juice should be used fresh as it oxidises with every passing minute.Drinking should be done slowly with mixing of saliva.When taken as enema it creates peristaltic movement in the colon thereby unblocking a congested colon.A repeat enema enema which can be retained upto 20min. may further unblock or repair the colon.Many years ago at the peak of my suffering I had just two options either to committ suicide or to find alternative methods of treatments. Nobody gave me these informations on a platter.I worked hard to understand all this & much more.How does it matter if I have to make a little effort to lead a good life.


----------



## floridian2 (Dec 1, 2003)

I have tried fresh wheat grass juice a few times, and I can attest that it is full of all kinds of stuff, including chlorophyll, vitamins, and enzymes. It does have a strong taste, and some people have a hard time keeping it down at first. From what I've heard, it gets easier after a few days. I only had it a few times, so I won't say its good for this or that. But it is biologically active.


----------



## sanjiv (Apr 17, 2004)

I have found the site for anyone looking for more information on Wheat Grass & living foods diet.Please go to www.annwigmore.com .


----------

